# Purchased of History,Palestrina(1951 release) Wellch chorale woaw awesome LP of 50''



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I truelly love these recordings of early 50'' this is a 1951 Palestrina missa je suis Deshirité, my oldest vynil order so far, i dont know why but in the 1950'' vynil were super just like the 70'', the 60'' was so-so.

Listen i never been a great fan of Palestrina except missa papae marcelli, but look annnd sounz promessing archive material of early recordingf Palestrina played on my usb turntable pricelless!!

What do you tthink , i found this relic , the shiping was 4 time the price of the album but i dont care...

:tiphat:

p.s wwwho can resist the charm of analogue sound, watching your vynil spinning, an aknoweldge this LP
rare annd has 78 yyyears old pressing woaw im so thrill!!


----------

